# What is this?



## DavidSkaw (Dec 3, 2015)

I recently moved my late fathers shop to mine. 
In his stuff was This is a jig. Any ideas what could be?


----------



## TiggerWood (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't know but it looks like something I would used to cut a straight edge on live edge lumber.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I could have been used for any number of things, and unfortunately, probably the only person who would know for sure is your father.


----------



## DavidSkaw (Dec 3, 2015)

Here is another angle


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks like some kind of indexing jig for a drill press.


----------

